# lanyard



## solid1191 (21 Aug 2004)

anyone have a website or instructions with illustrations on how to make a army lanyard for your combats?


----------



## solid1191 (21 Aug 2004)

nooo i mean the green ones cadets wear on their combats - all green made of paracord, and its made the sameway flag party wears them on their dress uniforms


----------



## THEARMYGUY (22 Aug 2004)

OK.  This may suprise you but lanyards are actually made from a well know craft called macrame.  It is primarily used in potting plant hangers.  The type you see hanging on front porches from the ceiling.  If you look close you will see that they are one and the same.  Good news for you though is that it's much more difficult to make a pot holder!!! ;D  You are going to use a lot of rope so be prepared for that one.  If you do a search on the web I'm sure that you would be able to find a site that will show you how it's done.  Otherwise just send a reply or a message and I'll do my best to explain it to you.  I have made all kinds of lanyards and it becomes quite easy after a while.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## alan_li_13 (25 Aug 2004)

Get 2 pieces of cord. first one should be twice around your shoulder give or take some. Second piece should be atleast 7 ft long. Start off byfolding the short piece. About one inch from the loop end, tie the long piece around it tightly using a square not. Make sure it ends up being three and a half ft long on one side, 2 short ones in the middle, and three and a half again on the other side. Then follow the rest of the instructions. http://www.virtualmuseum.ca/Exhibitions/ManitobaCrafts/content/macrame/squareknot.html
End the lanyard by cutting off the left over long stuff and melt it so it stays.


----------



## Ranger (25 Aug 2004)

Hey, that website was really helpful! It's idoit-proof lol 

peace


----------



## Inch (25 Aug 2004)

A Royal can correct me on this if I'm wrong, but only RCR NCOs wear the white/yellowish lanyard, and at that it's no longer worn on the CADPATs. It has something to do with the Boer war, it's been a few years since I heard the story so it's a little fuzzy.

Cheers


----------



## patt (26 Aug 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> A Royal can correct me on this if I'm wrong, but only RCR NCOs wear the white/yellowish lanyard, and at that it's no longer worn on the CADPATs. It has something to do with the Boer war, it's been a few years since I heard the story so it's a little fuzzy.
> 
> Cheers



isnt it a whistle at the end of the brown one that used to wear? i remeber a RCR officer tellin me about that but its been Years sience i talked to him about it


----------



## Parasoldier (26 Aug 2004)

> A Royal can correct me on this if I'm wrong, but only RCR NCOs wear the white/yellowish lanyard, and at that it's no longer worn on the CADPATs. It has something to do with the Boer war, it's been a few years since I heard the story so it's a little fuzzy.



There was a rumour that the lanyard was worn by MCpls and above in the RCR due to a battle in which the Royals recovered a bunch of guns that were lost.  We wore it for 100 years of shame, since the Boer War.  When CADPAT was introduced we had this discussion with the Col of the Regt.  He told us to research it.  No one could find the link to the artillery.  Basically, it held the whistle that NCOs and Offr are issued in the Regt.  The introduction of CADPAT just happened to approx 100 years after the war.  No more lanyard.


----------



## Inch (26 Aug 2004)

Parasoldier, that's along the lines of what I remember, though for clarification, the 100 years of shame/dishonour is for the RCA, they're the ones that abandoned the guns and the Royals fell back and manned them.

Cheers


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Aug 2004)

142Highlander said:
			
		

> anyone have a website or instructions with illustrations on how to make a army lanyard for your combats?


As lanyards aren't in the Dress Manual for combat dress, don't worry about it.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2004)

OK.....you guys are all adding another twist to an old 'Urban Legend'.  This has been discussed in Urban Legends to great extent.  I remember when I joined the RCA that we had to wear the White Lanyard on the opposite sleeve as those worn by other units because of "100 years of shame" supposedly from WW I.  I have pictures of RCD's on parade in Toronto in the 1950's wearing both a Regimental Lanyard and on the opposite side a White Lanyard.

Gents.  The only lanyards I have seen an infanteer wear in the last ten years, has been an olive drab one with a whistle, a compass or a church key attached to the end of it.

Lanyards were worn by almost all Army units in certain orders of dress up to the late 1980's, then they went out of vogue.

Check through URBAN LEGENDS for more stories on the Lanyard.

GW


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Aug 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17720.0.html


----------



## wohunter (4 Jan 2005)

i'm trying to find lanyards for my drill team could anyone help me?

 with like a site or something


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (4 Jan 2005)

Id use the fool proof link provided with just white string. It looks pretty good on the army cadet uniforms. The commander could even get one of the nice ends. I forget what there called but the metalic things.


----------

